# Interior Pass Thru Window Lighting



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Ok, here is what I got. I have a HO who installed a under cabinet lighting system. Problem is - this is a Interior Pass Thru Window. It goes from the Kitchen to the Dining Room. It's a 3 puck system with a plug that comes out of a hole in the frame of this window and plugged into a receptacle/switch combo, which obviously turns it on and off.

Here is a link:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-...binet-Xenon-Puck-Light-Kit-EC1333SV/203101595

The dining room side is flush with the wall with the exception of a mitered frame around the edge.

The Kitchen side is built up with lower cabinets/upper cabinets and the kitchen walls on the side.

The window is about 6' Wide/3' High and 3' Deep.

The recessed pucks stick out into the window about 1/2" and the rest of it tucked behind the upper cabinets. The transformer and the rest of the setup are stashed back there. Not readily accessible without taking the upper cabinets down.

It looks nice except the 1" hole where the plug comes out to be plugged in.
I know it's not legal and right.

This system would be legit if everything was ran on the outside (the underside of the top portion of this frame). That would look tacky.

What do you guys think? Any suggestions/links to other products that might work in this unique scenario....?

I won't have any pics till next weekend. Sorry.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry for the delay - here are the pics....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

duque00 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Ok, here is what I got. I have a HO who installed a under cabinet lighting system. Problem is - this is a Interior Pass Thru Window. It goes from the Kitchen to the Dining Room. It's a 3 puck system with a plug that comes out of a hole in the frame of this window and plugged into a receptacle/switch combo, which obviously turns it on and off.
> 
> ...


Those exact lights are sold in the battery version.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Why not wire the switch to an outlet in the upper cabinets? That way the transformer can be plugged in in the cabinet, is readily accessible, and doesn't involve cord dropped down a wall. Do those cabinet doors not open or something?


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Riv - you got a link?

GC -The doors do open - is it smart to have a transformer in there plugged in? I am more concerned about heat with the transformer.

Last thing I need is the homeowner over stuffing it or just throwing stuff in there without thinking that the transformer is in there....

Open to other suggestions - Something line voltage that I can just hardwire?


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Tear it apart and install 4" Juno remodel cans. By the time you buy CL2 wire and find a puck that is listed for recessing, your going to save money. Not to mention eliminate the transformer eyesore.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I agree with commando yank the plug up into the cabinet, install an outlet there switch in the wood cut out on the wall, advise HO not to stack stuff all on the transformer so it can dissipate heat, collect money roll out.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sparky - would love to do it -but the HO is not sharp. I might go for the 4" cans.

Anybody got anything on the LED front?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

00 I understand sometimes you can't fix stupid. But you can walk away from it...
Just saying. There are some mini led inserts that look like cans but fit metal octagon and plastic light boxes (not pancakes though). I believe that they are sold at the big orange "cheapo depot" I've never used them but a buddy contractor has, maybe an option I'll have to find more info. Smaller box than a recessed can but I don't know if they are available in 4" or so sizes.

Personally I don't see an issue with an outlet and transformer in the cabinet though. HO has the pucks there too they jack up the storage space there any way.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mshow1323 said:


> Tear it apart and install 4" Juno remodel cans. By the time you buy CL2 wire and find a puck that is listed for recessing, your going to save money. Not to mention eliminate the transformer eyesore.


Yea because those 4 inch cans will look a lot nicer in the upper cabinets.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks SJ - wish I could walk away - it's the wife's boss and my boss is doing the job as T & M.

Nice guy - but his family is not the brightest. There is some depth behind the kitchen upper cabinets - this is where the current pucks are sticking out (above the window), as well as the transformer, etc.

I don't have any specs on how much room is back there. The HO doesn't want to remove the cabinets (I don't blame him but I think it has to be done)

Right now the system is De-energized and won't be used going forward.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

duque00 said:


> Riv - you got a link?
> 
> GC -The doors do open - is it smart to have a transformer in there plugged in? I am more concerned about heat with the transformer.
> 
> ...


It's fine to have the transformer in the back of the cabinets. If the HO doesn't like it, than use different fixtures.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Yea because those 4 inch cans will look a lot nicer in the upper cabinets.


Obviously I misread, I thought the *duque00* wrote 


> GC -The doors do not open....


----------

